
The Post-it wars - chrismealy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/gallery/2011/aug/30/post-it-wars-pictures
======
koopajah
These ones are nice but they are not the most impressive that you can find in
Paris! This site is full of pictures : <http://www.postitwar.com>

Examples: * Wonderful Ryu : [http://www.postitwar.com/post/9123236665/ryu-it-
a-dassault-s...](http://www.postitwar.com/post/9123236665/ryu-it-a-dassault-
systemes) * Multiple stairs assassin's creed :
[http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/08/30/enormous-post-it-
assa...](http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/08/30/enormous-post-it-assassins-
creed-art-pic/)

